# GSD Stray in poor health, Little Rock, AR



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

***
PERMISSION GIVEN TO CROSS POST 
 URGENT! SOMEONE PLEASE HELP THIS DOG

Subject: Fw: German shepherd stray - Sick & Starving needs immediate help! Little Rock, ARKANSAS 
Date: Mon, 18 Jul 2011 17:50:28 -0500

CONTACT: misty heavner" [email protected] 
I'm not going to sugar coat it and say he looks healthy, or great. He is in bad shape...but I believe he can be nourished back to good health. I believe he has infection in his eyes.. Tick infested. I've tried to bath him to get them off, but his ears are very sensitive. His left droops?? for whatever reason?? Apparently he knows commands...he sits when told and stays as well. If you can't help, I understand, but it KILLS ME to see an animal like this. I live in Little Rock, AR...but I'm willing to do almost whatever to help the fella.
***


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Foster Mon (May 21, 2009)

sent an email to Misty for more info.. Depending on medical costs... we might be able to help in the Chgo area


----------



## Foster Mon (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where in Little Rock this dog is being held? Is there another email for Misty Heavner to reach her at?


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## Foster Mon (May 21, 2009)

Misty asked to be contacted at another email and then asked if she could call us about the info we were asking on the dog. Never got the call. Hope someone helped this dog locally, as we pulled from the Chgo area to fill the opening.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

This is Charlie, he is still at Misty's house & he still very much needs help. I also have a video of him. ANYONE????


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I just spoke with Misty through email, He is still at her house. 
If a rescue can take Charlie, I will gladly donate to his vet costs.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

A small update, Misty has had Charlie vetted, plus there is a rescue coming to evaluate him next week. Fingers crossed all goes well. Misty says he is a great boy .


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the update, please keep us posted. He looks so very sad, its heartbreaking.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I so hope the rescue takes him. He so deserves so much better in life than what he's got so far.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

poor doggy =[
:bump:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Good luck with the rescue this week. Fingers and paws crossed in hopes they take him.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

One sad looking dude, but it wouldn't take very long to put a spring back in his step. Hoping for the best for this boy......
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

